# help decide on management, switchspeed or autopilot v2



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Gettung ready to pull the trigger on some air and can't decide...wuts the pros and cons of both? I've read all the descriptions ect but I want to hear from the people who have used either

Thanx


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you want presets, or do you like to set your ride height to your liking each time? I have switchspeed, and airing up/down is no big deal every time I ride. Plus, I often don't ride at the same height all the time depending where I am going. Sometimes if I know where I'm headed, I'll ride a little lower than normal, so presets would not be used all the time.

Do you want gauges, or an all in one controller? With switchspeed you're going to need gauges, and you have a bunch of options over at the bagriders website. Dakota gauges are really nice, I plan on picking one up after the holidays. With autopilot, it's an all in one unit, so that adds for cleanliness and ease of install, but could just add more to the mix of something going wrong and you're SOL without a controller.

Are you running aggressive wheels? With autopilot you will need flow controls so that you can dump a little slower so that you don't crush fenders. switchspeed comes with 3 pulse fill/dump rates, so these might be a little more reliabile than flow controls.

But, in the end, I don't think you can really go wrong with either. :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

I like the all in one controller with the autopilot but I like the simplicity of switchspeed....presets would be nice instead of gauging the height but im sure once I get used to how it airs up it'll be easy,...im kinda 50/50 on it...maybe I should just pony up and go elevel..lol


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

or you can buy my switchspeed controller, ecu, and harness for a good price, and then piece together the rest :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

honestly, it took me 10 minutes to figure out the relationship between front/rear pressure and height and comfort. i air up to ride height 60f/35r and lower it from there depending on how low i feel like going that day >:] if i know i'm going near any steep driveway, air up to 80-100psi fronts. the rear at 35-40psi is pretty good to get into anything.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Still think the manifold is nicer from Accuair. 

I still believe the pressure based system on the V2 (improved over V1) isn't going to be as nice as it seams. Weight will still affect the preset ride heights, Having 2 people in the car plus gear will be different then just a driver and no gear. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Still think the manifold is nicer from Accuair.
> 
> I still believe the pressure based system on the V2 (improved over V1) isn't going to be as nice as it seams. Weight will still affect the preset ride heights, Having 2 people in the car plus gear will be different then just a driver and no gear. Maybe I'm wrong?


You are correct. :thumbup::thumbup:

The Autopilot V2 is definitely an upgrade from SwitchSpeed, but I still prefer E-level to a pressure based system. The AP is cheaper and easier to install though..


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> You are correct. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *The Autopilot V2 is definitely an upgrade from SwitchSpeed*, but I still prefer E-level to a pressure based system. The AP is cheaper and easier to install though..


what makes you say this? just because of presets?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

prospal said:


> what makes you say this? just because of presets?


Well it is comparing a digital setup to an analog, so digital is an upgrade. The elimination of gauges is a bonus. And the presets are *very* nice to have. I also like Airlifts new manifold compared to their old one (the accuair vu4 is still tops in my books). The AP is even cheaper than SS so you get more features for less. 

The V2 hasn't been out for long so it could come up with some issues that aren't worked out yet.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> Well it is comparing a digital setup to an analog, so digital is an upgrade. The elimination of gauges is a bonus. And the presets are *very* nice to have. I also like Airlifts new manifold compared to their old one (the accuair vu4 is still tops in my books). The AP is even cheaper than SS so you get more features for less.
> 
> The V2 hasn't been out for long so it could come up with some issues that aren't worked out yet.


yeah i'm currently running ss and thinking of going to a preset oriented setup, but never used one to know whether i couldn't live without one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Weight will still affect the preset ride heights, Having 2 people in the car plus gear will be different then just a driver and no gear. Maybe I'm wrong?


This is true, weight will have a significant impact on the presets, but there are eight presets.

You can use three of the ride heights for a driver-only height 1,2,3

Next set up three presets for driver plus passenger heights 1,2,3 etc.

We used this method with the prototype V2 we've had at the shop and it worked really nicely. If you regularly have more than two passengers you could easily improvise and use two presets per 'weight'.

:beer:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

prospal said:


> yeah i'm currently running ss and thinking of going to a preset oriented setup, but never used one to know whether i couldn't live without one.


Well if you already have SS and you are happy with it then stick with it. Presets are very nice to have but not entirely necessary (you get what you pay for). 

Paying a bit more and making the switch to E-level would also be a bit easier for you and is a better setup IMO.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Experienced the V1 in my buddies car and it was not very nice. The manifold was bulky and the presets were a little weird.

I have a SS and the VU4 along with a dakota digital and the kit is amazing. That being said, I would still like eLevel but the cost is just silly for presets.

The V2 looks nice although the manifold is ugly and the height presets are cool but I would need to play with it. 

I think the Accuair products just win because of fit and finish, plus it does what it is supposed to and well!


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

the new AL mani is same size if not smalled then the accuair, and install was super super easy..and with most trunk setups u rarely see the manifold anyways so who cares wut it looks like as long as it works

quick review of the v2:
1 week of driving the car everyday, ive put probably 450miles on the kit and its worked flawlessly...zero issues at all with it..i only have 2 presets currently which are ride height and completely aired out, im going to make one so i can hav the car super low but still drive once i get time...but everything works like a well oiled machine...the compressors kick on and off like theyre supposed to, i have em to kick on at 125psi and kick off at 165psi...wasnt sure wut to set it out...lol...but i air the car out everytime im parked and air it back to preset 1 for my ride height and its been perfect..if the car is sitting funny where its parked and u hit the preset it will air up alil uneven but once u get on flat ground all u have to do is hti the button again and itll readjust itself...but for the money its was def worth it compared to how much the elevel kit is...basically same thing but way cheaper...i know it wont be as accurate at the elevel but for the price differnece i could care less


----------

